# ok so i got everthing....now??



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

ok i'm doing my swap i did almost everthing....but does anyone know how i hook-up the harness thet is near the battery...the 1.6 has 2 connectors and the 2.0 has 3 connectors, anyone have problems with this part???????


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Why is this in the forced induction section?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

please post in the appropriate forum.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

wes said:


> Why is this in the forced induction section?


maybe you have to "force" those connectors?


----------

